# Ribfest!!!



## shellbellc (May 21, 2007)

Here's a link to annual 3 day ribfest in Winston-Salem, NC...

http://www.twincityribfest.com/


----------



## mrgrumpy (May 21, 2007)

Does this mean you will be there????

Bill


----------

